# Wire Wheel Sale + hardware & accessories



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

shipped anywhere in the U.S. 
  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT for a good price, If I dont get the rims in the raffle I will be ordering from you!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 11 2008, 08:27 AM~9915101
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


how about a set of chrome with timberland green spokes, chrome nipples and hub and shipped to 23321


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 11 2008, 08:27 AM~9915101
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


how about a set of chrome with timberland green spokes, chrome nipples and hub and shipped to 23321, i need 4 13x7 and 1 14x7..........


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with black lip and spokes shipped 68522


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 12 2008, 04:38 PM~9925748
> *how about a set of chrome with timberland green spokes, chrome nipples and hub and shipped to 23321, i need 4 13x7 and 1 14x7..........
> *


pm sent...


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 12 2008, 04:01 PM~9925922
> *pm sent...
> *


got it............thanx


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2008, 04:50 PM~9925838
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with black lip and spokes shipped 68522
> *


pm sent... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you offer wheel/ tire packages or just wheels?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 12 2008, 05:52 PM~9926365
> *Do you offer wheel/ tire packages or just wheels?
> *


How ever you want it!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

i sent you a PM


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 12 2008, 07:34 PM~9927298
> *i sent you a PM
> *


I got you covered!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 12 2008, 08:51 PM~9927448
> *I got you covered!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. got any pics of these wheels ?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are just a couple...:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:0 twisted spokes


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

pm'd


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 13 2008, 02:30 PM~9934369
> *:0  twisted spokes
> *


those look like diamond cu to me


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Feb 13 2008, 04:21 PM~9934836
> *those look like diamond cu to me
> *


Can't tell, I'm on my PDA...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!


BUY THE WHEELS DAMMIT...... :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

need all chrome 14x7 deep dish with smooth hexagon knock offs and adapters for a regal shipped to 97124 pm me a price


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 14 2008, 11:55 PM~9947036
> *need all chrome 14x7 deep dish with smooth hexagon knock offs and adapters for a regal shipped to 97124 pm me a price
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 11 2008, 09:34 AM~9915123
> *TTT for a good price!
> *


 You'll be seeing your wheels and tires before the end of the week!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vannmann (Jan 25, 2008)

dare I ask for 15" reverse for my caprice, with white walls, to zip 12158...NY


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vannmann_@Feb 15 2008, 11:17 PM~9954480
> *dare I ask for 15" reverse for my caprice, with white walls, to zip 12158...NY
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

shipped anywhere in the U.S. 
  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:nicoderm: Price on some 13"x7" or 14'x7" reverse,with root beer brown spokes,2 prong k/o,with hammer/adapter,etc., to fit 84 Buick Regal..?????????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 15 2008, 10:50 PM~9953843
> * You'll be seeing your wheels and tires before the end of the week!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Bigg Dawg, I will definitly be recommending you to people looking for good service and prices :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

[/quote]

how much for these shipped to Lexington, NC 27295


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> *how much for these shipped to Lexington,  NC 27295
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

4 ALL CHROME 14X7 SHIPPED TO 64126 NO RUBBER.....


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 19 2008, 03:25 PM~9979548
> *4 ALL CHROME 14X7 SHIPPED TO 64126 NO RUBBER.....
> *


*pm sent!!!* :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for Good deals :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

13's shipped to 02128 with the bullet knock off


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 19 2008, 05:35 PM~9980491
> *13's shipped to 02128 with the bullet knock off
> *


*pm sent!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

you have a new pm :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 19 2008, 07:02 PM~9981151
> *you have a new pm :biggrin:
> *


*pm returned!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 19 2008, 06:35 PM~9980491
> *13's shipped to 02128 with the bullet knock off
> *


with tires


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

how much for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 black everything except the spokes and the edge of the lip chrome. shipped to 76543? Do you ship tire and wheel package?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Feb 19 2008, 10:30 PM~9983162
> *how much for  2 14x7 and 2 14x6 black everything except the spokes and the edge of the lip chrome. shipped to 76543? Do you ship tire and wheel package?
> *


*pm sent!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: *


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 21 2008, 08:14 AM~9994228
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


need 14x7 reverce all gold center with gold see through knock off, twisted spoke if you got any left to georgia 30507 leave your number when you pm me i got money in hand


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killadouble_@Feb 21 2008, 06:46 PM~9998334
> *need 14x7 reverce all gold center with gold see through knock off, twisted spoke if you got any left to georgia 30507 leave your number when you pm me i got money in hand
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

*ttt*


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 13 2008, 06:54 AM~9931517
> *Here are just a couple...:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...




how much 4 the twisted spokes top 1 shipped 2 79703 13x7


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

NEED A QUOTE FOR 13X7s WITH NO HARDWARE. GIVE ME QUOTE WITH TIRES(NO HARDWARE). GOT YOUR QUOTE ON THOSE 14 INCH TIRES BUT I AM BEING TALKED INTO JUST RUNNING 13S AND ALREADY HAVE HARDWARE AND KNOCKOFFS FROM MY 14S.

ALSO LET ME KNOW WILL 13X7 CHINAS CLEAR THE REAR FENDERS ON A 1990 BROUGHAM.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

14x6 all chrome with the 3 prong swooped knock offs/ sharkfins whatever u wanna call them :cheesy:

shipped to 48161


----------



## BIGWBULLS (Feb 26, 2008)

How much are those candy red hub, and wall 14x7 wheel and tire package shipped to 34983? Is that the only red tone you have or do you offer a darker tone?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666+Feb 26 2008, 10:45 PM~10038934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

14's chrome with tires and accessories shipped to 17034


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluepitlovers_@Feb 27 2008, 03:59 PM~10043515
> *14's chrome with tires and accessories shipped to 17034
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

damn homie you gettin your shit done. cant wait till money is in paypal i want my spokes


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 27 2008, 05:02 PM~10044017
> *damn homie you gettin your shit done. cant wait till money is in paypal i want my spokes
> *


Just let me know when you're ready... I can have them out the following day, if not the same day!!! :yes:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

13x7 triple golds shipped to 73108?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 27 2008, 05:41 PM~10044266
> *13x7 triple golds shipped to 73108?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats up homie, i paid you a week ago, have you shipped my wheels yet?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

actually post up knock off choices plz


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 26 2008, 11:45 PM~10038934
> *NEED A QUOTE FOR 13X7s WITH NO HARDWARE. GIVE ME QUOTE WITH TIRES(NO HARDWARE). GOT YOUR QUOTE ON THOSE 14 INCH TIRES BUT I AM BEING TALKED INTO JUST RUNNING 13S AND ALREADY HAVE HARDWARE AND KNOCKOFFS FROM MY 14S.
> 
> ALSO LET ME KNOW WILL 13X7 CHINAS CLEAR THE REAR FENDERS ON A 1990 BROUGHAM.
> *


do you have straight 2 bars(zenith style). chip or no chip?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 27 2008, 11:20 PM~10047288
> *do you have straight 2 bars(zenith style). chip or no chip?
> *


I keep the 2-bar straight knock-off with the cut-out and without!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 27 2008, 06:18 PM~10044521
> *whats up homie, i paid you a week ago, have you shipped my wheels yet?
> *


Got you covered!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

price on 14x7 all chrome with 2 or 3 bar k/o shipped to 11776


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 28 2008, 10:19 AM~10048970
> *:0
> *


just feein out prices :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 28 2008, 08:15 AM~10048944
> *price on 14x7 all chrome with 2 or 3 bar k/o shipped to 11776
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

you ignored my question :|


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 28 2008, 04:20 PM~10051952
> *you ignored my question :|
> *


Sorry, I didn't see it... I will post a pic of the different knock-off options later...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

thx


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

2 14x6 2 14x7 black lip a every other spoke black dimond cut no rubber


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Feb 28 2008, 06:21 PM~10052801
> *2 14x6 2 14x7 black lip a every other spoke black dimond cut no rubber
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10046126
> *actually post up knock off choices plz
> *












you can also get the 2-bar straight dome (zenith style)...


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

i posted this in another topic but ill repost it here i just got a set of white spokes from olds and they are nice. homie is the best business man ive dealt with in a long time the communication is great, quality of wheels is A+, and the shipping is super fast paid like monday got the wheels today what more can you ask for :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## endlessdreamz (Feb 18, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD DIAMOND CUT SPOKES 2 THE CHI 60622


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

pm sent!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so do you still have twisted spokes or diamond or whatever?? How much for those in 13x7 center gold?? and how much for some regular spokes with red dish and the rest chrome not candy red but bright red. quote on each shipped to la junta Co 81050??


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

14x7 's all chrome with tires and the diamond cut shiped to 32712


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much for 14x7 white spokes with gold 2 prong KO shipped to 47715


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 3 2008, 12:19 AM~10074432
> *how much for 14x7 white spokes with gold 2 prong KO shipped to 47715
> *


pm sent!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10073874
> *14x7 's all chrome with tires and the diamond cut  shiped to 32712
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

what kind of info do u have 4 me.......chesapeake, va. stby to receive rims, can you give me a tracking #


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Mar 3 2008, 07:48 PM~10080228
> *what kind of info do u have 4 me.......chesapeake, va. stby to receive rims, can you give me a tracking #
> *


You'll have your wheels by the end of the week Big Russ!!!


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 3 2008, 07:29 PM~10080530
> *You'll have your wheels by the end of the week Big Russ!!!
> *


aiight, i am on the look out, gots to get ready for the show season, i will be putting in another order in 2 wks for the timberland green rims, 5 of them..........thanx


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Mar 3 2008, 08:43 PM~10080651
> *aiight, i am on the look out, gots to get ready for the show season, i will be putting in another order in 2 wks for the timberland green rims, 5 of them..........thanx
> *


No problem homie!!!


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

2-14x7 2-14-6 chrome shipped 2 61065 ILL dimond ko


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Mar 4 2008, 10:15 AM~10084844
> *2-14x7 2-14-6 chrome shipped 2 61065 ILL dimond ko
> *


pm sent... 

Just waiting on you!!!  uffin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

oldsmobilefanatic you have a pm...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Mar 8 2008, 02:07 AM~10118881
> *oldsmobilefanatic you have a pm...
> *


pm returned!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

ALL CHROME 14X7s W/ TIRES SENT TO 79603


----------



## rolo-lolow (Mar 8, 2008)

i need to know if the 14x7 will fit my 2001 chevy silerado if so how much for all chrome 2 bar with wide whites shipped to 34470


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 8 2008, 08:35 PM~10123401
> *ALL CHROME 14X7s W/ TIRES SENT TO 79603
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> *i need to know if the 14x7 will fit my 2001 chevy silerado if so how much for all chrome 2 bar with wide whites shipped to 34470*


pm sent!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

IS THIS YOU TONY TATE THAT IS SELLING THESE WHEELS?


----------



## Alejndo72 (Apr 26, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE CENTER GOLD 13X7, 2-BAR, SHIPPED TO 30721


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alejndo72_@Mar 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10129579
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CENTER GOLD 13X7, 2-BAR, SHIPPED TO 30721
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

13'' all chrome w/tires how much for everything and shipped to chicago 60608 and would you be able to get the tire with the wide white wall LMK


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Mar 10 2008, 11:17 AM~10133344
> *13'' all chrome w/tires how much for everything and shipped to chicago 60608 and would you be able to get the tire with the wide white wall LMK
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

Big Dogg, thanx for the svc, all is well and clean az hell, but do this 4 me, tell the fam member who was suppose to drop off the package, not to quit his day job.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

14x7s all chrome with adapters smooth hexagon knockoffs and tires 175/70s skinny white walls shipped to 97124 want em next week pm me a price


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 13 2008, 01:36 PM~10159619
> *14x7s all chrome with adapters smooth hexagon knockoffs and tires 175/70s skinny white walls shipped to 97124 want em next week pm me a price
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

shipped anywhere in the U.S. 
  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 13 2008, 03:26 PM~10160443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much all gold 14x6 like these with tires to 20855?


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

HOW MUCH 4- 14X7 BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 53215?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 13 2008, 08:26 PM~10162460
> *HOW MUCH 4- 14X7 BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 53215?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

shipped anywhere in the U.S. 
  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

how much for some beige spokes & white dish 13x7 to 33976


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64impala4d_@Mar 16 2008, 02:39 PM~10180619
> *how much for some beige spokes & white dish 13x7 to 33976
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

13x7 rev. chrome, front spokes blue, shipped to 85711?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Mar 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10182922
> *13x7 rev. chrome, front spokes blue, shipped to 85711?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## chopperimpala (Jan 16, 2005)

I P.M.'d you, but maybe it didn't go thru??? I need a price for pair of 14X7 fronts, and a pair of 14X6 rears for my big body shipped to Spokane, Wa. 99207, ALL CHROME. Thanks Ken


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chopperimpala_@Mar 17 2008, 07:59 PM~10191111
> *I P.M.'d you, but maybe it didn't go thru??? I need a price for pair of 14X7 fronts, and a pair of 14X6 rears for my big body shipped to Spokane, Wa. 99207, ALL CHROME.  Thanks Ken
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

13x7 all crome 2prong w/whitewalls [small] in new orleans how much


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazer78_@Mar 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10192187
> *13x7 all crome 2prong w/whitewalls [small] in new orleans how much
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 15 2008, 06:56 PM~10176474
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10176474
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> 
> ...



HE AINT BULLSHITTIN, BELIEVE ME. I ORDERED 2 SETS IN LESS THAN A MONTH.


----------



## Deez_nutss (Jul 14, 2007)

Lookin for 14 x 6 chrome wires.... with a thick white wall....and thick profile tires how much shipped to 11565 ny


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Deez_nutss_@Mar 21 2008, 01:11 PM~10222921
> *Lookin for 14 x 6 chrome wires.... with a thick white wall....and thick profile tires how much shipped to 11565 ny
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROMES 13X7 WITH BOWTIE KNOCKOFF AND ADAPTERS SENT TO 85037 AZ :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 21 2008, 04:33 PM~10224230
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROMES 13X7 WITH BOWTIE KNOCKOFF AND ADAPTERS SENT TO 85037 AZ :biggrin:
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

so do u have twisted spokes?????


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Mar 22 2008, 10:48 AM~10228671
> *so do u have twisted spokes?????
> *


I can still get them, they are just really,really expensive... That's why you don't see them much!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

I STILL GOT MINES


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

> *QUOTE(432donkey @ Mar 22 2008, 10:48 AM) *
> so do u have twisted spokes?????
> 
> 
> I can still get them, they are just really,really expensive... That's why you don't see them much!!!*


How expensive we talking about?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Mar 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10230107
> *How expensive we talking about?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ey tonie, price on set of 13/7 all chrome with tires shipped 28429, for a homie of mine.


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

How much for all gold and for gold spokes crome rim 14 ship to 93291


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E+Mar 22 2008, 11:58 PM~10232425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Keep the requests and the orders coming!!!
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do you sell knock off chips?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 23 2008, 09:37 PM~10237802
> *do you sell knock off chips?
> *


I do, what might you need???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10237828
> *I do, what might you need???
> *


my lac is brown, gold and tan

you got anything that will go with it


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

looking for some 13s for my 1980 coupe de ville (13x7 i think, it'd be my first time buying). shipped to ontario, canada L1Z1H3 please PM a price, or email @ [email protected]


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Mar 24 2008, 03:17 AM~10240008
> *looking for some 13s for my 1980 coupe de ville (13x7 i think, it'd be my first time buying). shipped to ontario, canada L1Z1H3 please PM a price, or email @ [email protected]
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## nvmydime (Mar 24, 2008)

pm me a price for a set of bullet knock offs and the tool.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nvmydime_@Mar 24 2008, 08:11 AM~10240315
> *pm me a price for a set of bullet knock offs and the tool.
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## heyheyhey (Jul 12, 2007)

Doing business with oldsmobilefanatic was one of the easiest things I have ever had to make in the internet. I’m from Canada and the price he gave me was still only $10 more than the price he was charging his American customers. He helped me every step of the way through shipping and installation help. I will be doing business with him again and it is HIGHLY recommended that you do business with him. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT.


----------



## heyheyhey (Jul 12, 2007)

Doing business with oldsmobilefanatic was one of the easiest things I have ever had to make in the internet. I’m from Canada and the price he gave me was still only $10 more than the price he was charging his American customers. He helped me every step of the way through shipping and installation help. I will be doing business with him again and it is HIGHLY recommended that you do business with him. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT.


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

give me a price on a set of 14/6 but i want light grey anodized dish and hub shipped 2 the chi 60445 thanks homie


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 26 2008, 09:38 PM~10263853
> *give me a price on a set of 14/6 but i want light grey anodized dish and hub shipped 2 the chi 60445 thanks homie
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

how bout a price on 15x10 with tires shipped to 11776 :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i got a 81 Monte Carlo... how much for a set wit adapters n white wall tires, 14x7??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

oh 2 miami, 33160...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

set of 14x7 all chrome with tires (hex bullet k/o like i already have) shipped to 98502?

get at me please...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Mar 26 2008, 10:50 PM~10264441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 27 2008, 06:28 AM~10266628
> *pm's sent!!!:yes:  :nicoderm:    :rofl:  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i like the price i seen....


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 26 2008, 11:03 PM~10264048
> *how bout a price on 15x10 with tires shipped to 11776 :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 28 2008, 03:28 PM~10278000
> *:angry:
> *


I apologize, what size tires would you want??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 28 2008, 05:00 PM~10278235
> *I apologize, what size tires would you want??? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


idk, what size you think would look right? its goin on a 56 210 2 door


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 13 2008, 07:54 AM~9931517
> *Here are just a couple...:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the twisted spokes in 13 x 7 reverse in chrome shipped to 54452....how are my rims coming homie


----------



## fzrkid (Mar 7, 2008)

13 x 7 revers spoke shipped to 13208 .ny with the two bar knock off


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fzrkid_@Mar 29 2008, 08:19 PM~10285728
> *13 x 7 revers spoke shipped to 13208 .ny with the two bar knock off
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

price on 14x6 shipped to s6v 7k6 canada


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 30 2008, 02:12 AM~10287844
> *price on 14x6 shipped to  s6v 7k6 canada
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

price of 14x7 with tires shipped to 68521 gold and chrome prices


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Mar 30 2008, 09:55 AM~10288518
> *price of 14x7 with tires shipped to 68521  gold and chrome prices
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

how about 4 14x6 w/gold spokes shipped to 52001? give me a price w/ and w/out tires shipped please


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Mar 30 2008, 06:56 PM~10291729
> *how about 4 14x6 w/gold spokes shipped to 52001? give me a price w/ and w/out tires shipped please
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

How much for some all chrome STD 18's for a 02 Grand Am, with everything shipped to 54401?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Mar 31 2008, 12:24 PM~10297398
> *How much for some all chrome STD 18's for a 02 Grand Am, with everything shipped to 54401?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

I asked about the 18's all chrome STD's, for an 02 Grand AM, now can you give me 13's shipped to 54401, and also 13's with tires if you can get tires...Thanks


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 28 2008, 06:07 PM~10278650
> *idk, what size you think would look right? its goin on a 56 chevy 210  2 door
> *


15x10 wheels, whatever the suggested tire size would be


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 16 2008, 04:15 AM~9956379
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> 
> ...


need all chrome 14x7 like those n with the bullet knock off shipped to 99336 WA how much would it be


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxjoker13xx_@Apr 6 2008, 04:52 AM~10346162
> *need all chrome 14x7 like those n with the bullet knock off shipped to 99336 WA how much would it be
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you send me two prices?
One set of 13x7, and one set of 14x6. Both all chrome with everything including tires to 33654.

Do you have Caddy chips too?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 14 2008, 09:04 AM~10410825
> *Can you send me two prices?
> One set of 13x7, and one set of 14x6. Both all chrome with everything including tires to 33654.
> 
> ...


pm sent!!!


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

needs some 13x7 100 spokes w/ purple dish and purple spokes shipped to 48601 in MI.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groundedelegance_@Apr 14 2008, 10:01 AM~10411082
> *needs some 13x7 100 spokes w/ purple dish and purple spokes shipped to 48601 in MI.
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 COLORED SPOKES AND DISH SHIPPED TO 80907? WITH TIRES?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 14 2008, 07:56 PM~10415833
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 COLORED SPOKES AND DISH SHIPPED TO 80907? WITH TIRES?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

how much for a set of 24 with blue spokes?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

how much for 13x7 gold nipple gold hub w/ 3 ear knockoff shipped to canada j6k 4b3... if you do ship there


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Apr 15 2008, 01:30 PM~10421704
> *how much for 13x7 gold nipple gold hub w/ 3 ear knockoff shipped to canada j6k 4b3... if you do ship there
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## double cheese (Jan 16, 2008)

how much for 13x7 white dish and hub w. two bar straight shipped to canada v4n 5t9 thanks


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@May 7 2008, 05:53 PM~10602113
> *how much for 13x7 white dish and hub w. two bar straight shipped to canada v4n 5t9 thanks
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

great deals!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Price for:

13" x 7" all chrome reverse 100 spokes with 155/80 13 tires and a 3/4" white wall with universal 5 lug adapters and 2 bar swept knockoffs with chip cutout shipped to 60163


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

double post


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

how much for some 14x7 std with black spokes and barrel shipped to Miami, FL 33157 - THANKS


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

13x7 orange hub n orange dish shipped 80223


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 7 2008, 08:35 PM~10603285
> *Price for:
> 
> 13" x 7" all chrome reverse 100 spokes with 155/80 13 tires and a 3/4" white wall with universal 5 lug adapters and 2 bar swept knockoffs with chip cutout shipped to 60163
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for 4-13x7 rev with two wing k-offs shipped to 78626 georgetown tx


----------



## 209Rue (Jul 31, 2007)

How much for sum all chrome wire 13'z with ww tires, knockoff cap and adapters shipped to 89433?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 8 2008, 05:04 PM~10609948
> *how much for 4-13x7 rev with two wing k-offs shipped to 78626 georgetown tx
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209Rue_@May 11 2008, 08:30 PM~10630950
> *How much for sum all chrome wire 13'z with ww tires, knockoff cap and adapters shipped to 89433?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 86juicedcutt (Mar 24, 2008)

how much for just knock offs and adapters shipped to 97402


----------



## 86juicedcutt (Mar 24, 2008)

also how much for a set of 14x7's with a chrome dish, chrome spokes, gold hubs, gold nipples and gold knock-offs


----------



## 85MidniteBlueCutty (Apr 6, 2008)

How much for a set of 14" with 2 bar swept to NC zip 27834?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 13 2008, 08:54 AM~9931517
> *Here are just a couple...:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these but with chrome spokes and gold nipples with 155/80/r13 with 3/4 whitewall ??


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt+May 12 2008, 12:33 AM~10632583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85MidniteBlueCutty_@May 12 2008, 08:37 AM~10633625
> *How much for a set of 14" with 2 bar swept to NC zip 27834?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 11 2008, 09:27 AM~9915101
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


A set of 14/6s all chrome with tires 175/70/14 shipped to 84097. And a set of 20 inch all chrome spokes with tires 245/35/20 to same zip. PM me.


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

Se ufa ia server!


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 11 2008, 05:27 AM~9915101
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


DOES THAT INCLUDE HAWAII?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

How much for a set of 14x7 Chrome dish, chrome spokes, black nipples and Black hubs?


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

how much for a set of 14-7 and two 175-70s shipped to 46809...thanks


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SE_KEFE+May 13 2008, 12:55 AM~10641728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All pm's returned!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 07:14 PM~10639287
> *Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??
> *


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 09:14 PM~10639287
> *Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??
> *


Sorry, nothing olive...


----------



## dunk87 (Jun 18, 2007)

I need a set of 13x7's chrome lip, banana yellow dish, and banana yellow hub shipped to 23502


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Are mine coming along??


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Like clockwork!!!


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

How much for a set of the 3blade spinner without the diamond shipped to 78503


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@May 23 2008, 09:49 AM~10719310
> *How much for a set of the 3blade spinner without the diamond shipped to 78503
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

do u have any 13x5.5s? centergolds if yes how much to 85009?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@May 23 2008, 01:46 PM~10720875
> *do u have any 13x5.5s? centergolds if yes how much to 85009?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## ridin505style (Sep 21, 2007)

how much for some gold centers 13x7 shipped new mexico 87410
and a set of all chromes 13x7s


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridin505style_@May 24 2008, 03:14 AM~10726419
> *how much for some gold centers 13x7 shipped new mexico 87410
> and a set of all chromes 13x7s
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@May 23 2008, 05:47 AM~10718799
> *Like clockwork!!!
> *


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

14x6 3 prong ko all chrome w/175/70/14 white wall shipped to 70520 $$ ?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@May 24 2008, 02:46 PM~10728295
> *14x6 3 prong ko all chrome w/175/70/14 white wall shipped to 70520  $$  ?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 66olds88 (Mar 12, 2004)

oldsmobilefanatic -----i pm'd you for a couple qoutes, please reply when you can


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66olds88_@May 25 2008, 06:06 AM~10732231
> *oldsmobilefanatic -----i pm'd you for a couple qoutes, please reply when you can
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 66olds88 (Mar 12, 2004)

sorry 2 more q's..... 
1.how much for all color 
2.how much for color dish (chrome lip), color spokes, rest chrome.

thanks alot!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66olds88_@May 25 2008, 10:15 AM~10732654
> *sorry 2 more q's.....
> 1.how much for all color
> 2.how much for color dish (chrome lip), color spokes, rest chrome.
> ...



pm sent!!!


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

how much for all chrome 13 x 7s w/ 2 prong spinners to 77040


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReyRey_@May 26 2008, 03:08 PM~10739353
> *how much for all chrome 13 x 7s w/ 2 prong spinners to 77040
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

i need five gold twisted spokes 13's del to 77503 with 2 bar zenith look and give me a price on 14's too same deal


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

did u ever get anymore 14x6's in? need 5 with the 3 bar sweeped


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 29 2008, 06:13 PM~10764955
> *did u ever get anymore 14x6's in? need 5 with the 3 bar sweeped
> *


maybe thats whats holdin mine up :scrutinize:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 5 13X7 TWISTED ALL CHROMES????? WITH AND WITH OUT TIRES???? (DONT NEED 5 TIRES JUST 4)


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

13x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 11955


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

PM Sent,need info.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 29 2008, 04:55 PM~10765501
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 5 13X7 TWISTED ALL CHROMES????? WITH AND WITH OUT TIRES???? (DONT NEED 5 TIRES JUST 4)
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

13x7 with two bar straight k.o. and tires (wide whites?)


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yeah shipped to 98105


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

i need a set of 2 bar knock offs pm me


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)

whats up boy how you feeling hpoe all is well holla at me when you geet a chance tony in new orleans


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

just ordered mine uffin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 2 2008, 03:40 PM~10781929
> *just ordered mine uffin:
> *


a bullet? :roflmao:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 2 2008, 06:47 PM~10781970
> *a bullet? :roflmao:
> *


  wanna share


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

hell no queer bait.
thank the lawd i'm in arizona


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 2 2008, 06:49 PM~10781988
> *hell no queer bait.
> thank the lawd i'm in arizona
> *


ill fedex overnight it so its still warm :tongue:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

wassup with them tires? they get shipped yet"?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 2 2008, 07:42 PM~10782656
> *wassup with them tires? they get shipped yet"?
> *


10-4...


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jun 2 2008, 09:00 PM~10782746
> *10-4...
> *


rgr.. thnx....


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ordered my set today,thanks man! TTT


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 3 2008, 04:26 PM~10789314
> *Ordered my set today,thanks man!  TTT
> *


No, thank you for the business!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jun 3 2008, 05:29 PM~10789331
> *No, thank you for the business!!!
> *


my pay pal go through ok


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT Good seller!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 3 2008, 06:36 PM~10790320
> *my pay pal go through ok
> *


Got you covered!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 4 2008, 11:42 AM~10796070
> *TTT Good seller!
> *


Thanks for the complement!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jun 4 2008, 12:48 PM~10796119
> *Got you covered!!!
> *


cant wait hno:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 4 2008, 11:42 AM~10796070
> *TTT Good seller!
> *


*X20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

How are the wheels? for those that have gotten sets.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

how much for 2 14x7 and 3 14x6 twisted spoke and red hubs and red nipples with fat white wall ??? 
pm with info


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

how much would 1 14x7 rev all chrome with no accesories be shipped to PA 19348?? one of my hubs is peelin bad and rusting out and it looks like crap. thanks


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quick to ship, good communication, Thanks again!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 5 2008, 03:03 PM~10806159
> *how much would 1 14x7 rev all chrome with no accesories be shipped to PA 19348?? one of my hubs is peelin bad and rusting out and it looks like crap. thanks
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jun 5 2008, 05:42 PM~10806857
> *pm sent!!!
> *


how are u sending these ups? if so send me my tracking number the day they get here im pickin them bitches up fuck delivery :|


----------



## Rabbit76 (Nov 6, 2007)

how much for 13x7 with wide white walls shipped to 99208


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rabbit76_@Jun 5 2008, 05:29 PM~10807179
> *how much for 13x7 with wide white walls shipped to 99208
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Nuestro Tiempo (Oct 14, 2004)

How much for some 13 x 7 two-tone green shipped to 95122


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nuestro Tiempo_@Jun 6 2008, 12:30 AM~10810496
> * How much for some 13 x 7 two-tone green shipped to 95122
> *


What parts do you want green???


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Mr. Batmax MALOS (Nov 11, 2007)

EY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SUM 14X6 STANDARDS WITH TIRES? PRICE WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB AND PRICE OF ALL CHROME.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Batmax MALOS_@Jun 7 2008, 12:05 AM~10816937
> *EY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SUM 14X6 STANDARDS WITH TIRES? PRICE WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB AND PRICE OF ALL CHROME.
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

tracking# for mine


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

how much for one 14" rim shipped to 28409?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 14X6 SHIPPED TO COLORADO SPRINGS?


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

i need a set of 14x6 all chrome all the hard ware shipped to 40515 lexington ky


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Jun 10 2008, 10:24 PM~10842342
> *i need a set of 14x6 all chrome all the hard ware shipped to 40515 lexington ky
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 9 2008, 10:26 AM~10829035
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 14X6 SHIPPED TO COLORADO SPRINGS?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Jun 10 2008, 08:24 PM~10842342
> *i need a set of 14x6 all chrome all the hard ware shipped to 40515 lexington ky
> *


with or without leaks? :cheesy:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 10 2008, 11:32 PM~10842955
> *with or without leaks? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jun 11 2008, 08:09 AM~10844437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

do u have 13x6 wires?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:wave: Update on mine???


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 10 2008, 09:32 PM~10842955
> *with or without leaks? :cheesy:
> *


 not  funny


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

mine are suppose to be here monday but i just get my tracking from him yesterday. 

ordered them last tuesday,he asked which side adapter i wanted thursday. then finally got my tracking number yesterday, they JUST got shipped out yesterday :| and all the tracking says is


Tracking Number: -------------- 

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received* 
Shipped To: MONROE, MI, US 
Tracking Number: ------------- 

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received* 
Shipped To: MONROE, MI, US 
Tracking Number: -------------- 

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received* 
Shipped To: MONROE, MI, US

what the fuck does "Billing Information Received" mean 
(bleeped out tracking numbers )


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

U.P.S. Sucks, these things are BEAT


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10855261
> *U.P.S. Sucks, these things are BEAT
> *


explain


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

The boxes were beat to shit and the rims were damaged on all the edges.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

atleast *you* have some kind of update, im at 5 weeks today with no tracking number or billing info received  . Billing info received is when you bill it online and havent taken the package to them yet.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+Jun 12 2008, 12:50 PM~10855784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: not quite. billing info. recieved means that some asshole didnt file the papers properly. not that tonie didnt take them the package, get yer facts straight.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ups put in a little extra effort into fucking these up,I worked in a shipping dept. for 7 yrs. and i was even impressed.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 12 2008, 04:32 PM~10857434
> *Ups put in a little extra effort into fucking these up
> *


as funny as that sounds. i take it was quite a big pile of shit that fell out of the boxes? pics?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Naw i'm not posting pics. I don't want to turn this topic into blasting my transaction. Oldsmobilefanatic is working with me on this and ill leave it at that. Until then keep buying the wheels, the parts that arent damaged look great and the tires are pretty nice too. uffin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 12 2008, 08:40 PM~10859226
> *Naw i'm not posting pics. I don't want to turn this topic into blasting my transaction. Oldsmobilefanatic is working with me on this and ill leave it at that. Until then keep buying the wheels, the parts that arent damaged look great and the tires are pretty nice too.  uffin:
> *


 :uh: I wanna see the original idea. I can only guess you got some pc'd rims? :dunno:




Anyways, heres mine.... Lookin' good! :thumbsup:

















Thanks Tonie.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jun 12 2008, 03:59 PM~10855835
> *atleast you have some kind of update, im at 5 weeks today with no tracking number or billing info received  .  Billing info received is when you bill it online and havent taken the package to them yet.
> *


mine are just plain chrome 14x6. if i gotta wait 5 weeks i want a refund and ill order them from keith like i did last time :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 12 2008, 10:55 PM~10860549
> *mine are just plain chrome 14x6. if i gotta wait 5 weeks i want a refund and ill order them from keith like i did last time :uh:
> *


no. not a chance, the only thing "billing info" means is that billing info was faxed over to the next destination instead of replacing it, could be a number of reasons. normally takes a day or two to clear up and then its on the way.

was this the first entry though??? or does it say what location its at when it needed billing info???


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

this is the only thing it says



Your Tracking Information 
Status:	SHIPPED
Last Scan:	6/11/2008 11:38:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US
US
Carrier:	UPS
Service:	GROUND
Expected:	6/16/2008
UPS Tracking Number:	1---------------------4
Scan History:

6/11/2008 11:38:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US

NOTE: The times listed in the scan details are local time.


this is what it says for all 3 packages


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Expected: 6/16/2008


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)

tony holla at me man im waiting to see whats up with my wheels i havent heard from you in almost 2 weeks i need to know something please the rides are ready to hit the streets uffin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 13 2008, 12:37 PM~10862483
> *Expected: 6/16/2008
> 
> *


ya i know i seen that but normally when i get a package i can track every where it gets scanned  this shit had me all confused. thought they just printed the label which gave the date it WOULD be delivered.

just called ups and did the automated thing. they said the package hasnt been dropped off to ship yet and to get ahold of the shipper :|


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 13 2008, 01:38 PM~10863268
> *ya i know i seen that but normally when i get a package i can track every where it gets scanned  this shit had me all confused. thought they just printed the label which gave the date it WOULD be delivered.
> 
> just called ups and did the automated thing. they said the package hasnt been dropped off to ship yet and to get ahold of the shipper :|
> *


i dont mean to toot my own horn here but.. beep beep

guess youll know monday


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jun 13 2008, 06:26 PM~10864982
> *i dont mean to toot my own horn here but.. beep beep
> 
> guess youll know monday
> *


pretty much the way i see it. i called the guy who did this topic said he dropped them off along with a few other orders.


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

where u located?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Jun 14 2008, 11:34 PM~10871381
> *where u located?
> *


michigan


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ups stracking still says same shit. so guess tomarrow we will see hno:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

how much for 13x7 all gold white spoke with 2 bar zenith style knockoff like these?
can you give me price with and with out tires shipped to 40118 kentucky thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

my status is still the same and ups has the same shit in there system. :thumbsdown:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you called u.p.s.? 1-800-742-5877 See what those retards tell you.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 16 2008, 01:10 PM~10879461
> *Have you called u.p.s.? 1-800-742-5877 See what those retards tell you.
> *


yep and i just got off the phone with rim guy. there was a "mess up" at shipping now there getting shipped out today :uh:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

just wanted to say i got some wheels from Olds. chrome with white spoke and couldnt of been happier nice product, nice price, great communication this guys great to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Agreed, he has been on top of my damaged rims too. Wish I could say the same for U.P.S. they would not take the wheels back in the original packaging because it was in "unshippable" condition. Whos fault is that?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Tracking Number: 1Z000000000000000 5 

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Resched. Delivery: 06/19/2008 
Shipped To: MONROE, MI, US 
Tracking Number: 1Z 000000000000 4 

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Resched. Delivery: 06/19/2008 
Shipped To: MONROE, MI, US 
Tracking Number: 1Z 000000000000 7 

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Resched. Delivery: 06/19/2008 
Shipped To: MONROE, MI, US


bout time :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 17 2008, 12:30 AM~10885822
> *Tracking Number:    1Z000000000000000 5
> 
> Type:  Package
> ...



:0 lets ride as soon as they come  :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jun 17 2008, 10:50 AM~10887263
> *:0  lets ride as soon as they come    :cheesy:
> *


but i dont have the switches in yet


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep one thing to remember, and I learned this the hard way! UPS has some of the best and brightest working for them :sarcastic:
If some people can remember the Conti-Kit ordeal of mine I phoned those assholes about 7 times over the period of a week and every single time they gave me a different story, and when the kit came in broken to pieces and a shit box.... told me to file a claim but (and they told me this over the phone) "its not really our problem". To me they are fucking retarded.
If I ship anything its got to be DHL or FedEx. DHL seems to be $4-$20 cheaper on most products versus UPS anyways. The only complaint with FedEx is that it takes awhile for tracking numbers.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've used Fedex but never DHL.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jun 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10890159
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:    :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


:0 good thing ur excuse made sense :angry:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

YO HOW MUCH FOR SPOKES IN CHROME/ CANDY RED AND HUB,NIPPLE AND LIP IN GOLD SHIPPED TO 34109


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

pm sent!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

pm sent  :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 17 2008, 10:35 AM~10887544
> *but i dont have the switches in yet
> *


just jump around and pretend you have switches for now , till you put them on.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jun 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10910064
> *just jump around and pretend you have switches for now , till you put them on.
> *


:angry: 










anyways rims came today. was pist at first cuz i opened 4 rims of 5 and 3 were white adapters i was like oh hell no :| cuz i thought he fucked up and only gave me 1 red. anyways shit worked out 5th wheel was red so ya. other then late shipping good seller  and ill throw pics up tomarrow


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Who's next??? :yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 19 2008, 10:27 PM~10910900
> *:angry:
> anyways rims came today. was pist at first cuz i opened  4 rims of 5 and 3 were white adapters i was like oh hell no :| cuz i thought he fucked up and only gave me 1 red. anyways shit worked out 5th wheel was red so ya. other then late shipping good seller  and ill throw pics up tomarrow
> *


 :0 :0 MINE ARE GETTING SHIPPED OUT TODAY!!! AND YES TODAY :angry: :angry: 


CAN'T WAIT FOR THEM TO GET HERE :cheesy: :cheesy: WE WILL DO BUISNESS AGAIN HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im still waiting for U.P.S. to quit fucking around


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Yo has anyone seen, or heard anything about the cross-laced chinas...
There was a topic up a while back, but I can't stay up to 3am to search with this server......
someone get me a price, and place to get them 27344.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 20 2008, 12:40 PM~10914407
> *Im still waiting for U.P.S. to quit fucking around
> *


lol. when does ups actually do their fuckin jobs?
i stopped even giving the driver tips (the one who drops off my shit) dude pissed me off the last couple times by just leaving shit halfway up the driveway. :uh:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

how much for a set shipped to lincolnton nc 28092 ?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 23 2008, 02:56 AM~10929959
> *lol. when does ups actually do their fuckin jobs?
> i stopped even giving the driver tips (the one who drops off my shit) dude pissed me off the last couple times by just leaving shit halfway up the driveway.  :uh:
> *


had that happen before :uh: now i just find out where the drivers at and pick my shit up


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT for Oldsmobilefanatic. Good customer service. Just got my 13x5.5 for the rear skirts and a new set of knockoffs. :thumbsup: 

(Excuse the cell phone pic!)


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Who else needs a set???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 13X6 ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 55433


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 How much for set of ALL Gold 13x7s?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 29 2008, 09:31 PM~10976452
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 13X6 ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 55433
> *


The only thing I could do would be 13x5.5's, unless you want to go Dayton!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jul 1 2008, 09:22 AM~10987944
> *The only thing I could do would be 13x5.5's, unless you want to go Dayton!!!
> *


ok so how much for 2 13x5.5 all chrome shipped to 55433 no tires :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jul 1 2008, 05:35 PM~10991264
> *ok so how much for  2 13x5.5 all chrome shipped to 55433 no tires  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 13 2008, 06:54 AM~9931517
> *Here are just a couple...:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have them gold ones


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 2 2008, 09:12 AM~10995934
> *do you still have them gold ones
> *


long gone!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up homie got my wheels today.................






























great guy to do buisness with, will be placing another order within the next few weeks..............


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 2 2008, 12:27 PM~10997137
> *what up homie got my wheels today.................
> great guy to do buisness with, will be placing another order within the next few weeks..............
> *


Thanks for the complement!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 13 2008, 08:54 AM~9931517
> *Here are just a couple...:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the one on the bottom only instead of the bright red can you do a dark red or maroon?


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

you dealing dayton's too :0 :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Jul 4 2008, 06:16 PM~11014172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jul 6 2008, 08:24 PM~11024115
> *Who else needs a set of chrome wheels or a color combo???
> *


everyone homie we should all be rockin colored wheels you do really sweet ass work tony holla at you later tony in new orleans


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Who else needs a set of chrome wheels or a color combo???


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

14x7 with 2bar in bright red. Red wires and hub and center cap shipped to Miami, Fl 33139


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slimneverdies_@Jul 8 2008, 05:23 PM~11039774
> *14x7 with 2bar in bright red. Red wires and hub and center cap shipped to Miami, Fl 33139
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

On the each next sets, (1) set of 13x7's,(1) set of 14x6's, and (1) set of 14x7's that I sell, I will let them go at a discount...

Just inquire to find out more...


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

how much for 4 14x6's with rubber hex knockoff to 53549?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you have any candy blue in stock and how much 13x7 with 2bar k/o


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeso+Jul 11 2008, 12:33 AM~11061671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

sup i need some white spokes with a chrome lip and a white barrel with a chrome knock off and shipped to 11420 NYC 13's


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Jul 11 2008, 05:22 PM~11066053
> *sup i need some white spokes with a chrome lip and a white barrel with a chrome knock off and shipped to 11420 NYC 13's
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

How much for some 14/7 with black spokes?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 11 2008, 05:46 PM~11066250
> *How much for some 14/7 with black spokes?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 

TTT


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 11 2008, 05:46 PM~11066250
> *How much for some 14/7 with black spokes?
> *


black dish and spokes 14 x 7


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

how much for 14/7 with tires gold nipps and gold spinner shipped to 46809?thanxs


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

you have a pm


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

PRICE ON 14X6 ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 27407 

AND 14X6 BLACK WHEEL AND HUB REST CHROME

AND TIRES IF YA GOT EM


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jul 8 2008, 12:41 PM~11039022
> *Who else needs a set of chrome wheels or a color combo???</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
CAN YOU MATCH THESE I NEED A NEW SET...MINE BECAME RUSTED AFTER SITTING OUTSIDE

THEIR BEIGE SPOKES AND ROOTBEER BROWN NIPPLES AND HUB WITH BULLET KO'S OH AND THROW IN 175/70'S  :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Tonie where you at? still no shipping info?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like im not alone :uh:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn homie That sucks! I'm still waiting on my D's from the raffle


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

IM STILL WAITING ON MY WHEELS ITS GOING U 4 MONTHS NOW HOW HARD IS IT TO GET ORANGE AND WHITE WHEELS AND I PAID IN FULL


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine were damaged, and I am waiting on a new set. I don't need them right away but I'm still getting impatient


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Tonie sent me pics of mine finished today looks real nice bro :thumbsup: The guy is doin somethin :yes:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure he is really busy, I'm not talking bad about the guy. I've spoken to him on the phone, seems to be a decent dude.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11123107
> *I'm sure he is really busy, I'm not talking bad about the guy. I've spoken to him on the phone, seems to be a decent dude.
> *


I agree. Really cool cat and nice as hell, but i need my rims these shows LOL


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Get at me


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

just want to say thanks man everbody like the wheels keep me up date and let me know whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Tonie,

Call me as soon as possible, I sent you a PM. 

Thanks

Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

got a problem. one of my rims i think was made wrong. everyone kept saying my rim was wobbling and about to fall off. checked everything adapter and knock off. still did it. i threw on the 5th rim i had got from you and now its fine. what can u do for me since i got a fucked rim?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey Antonie,

how are the wheels coming along????


let me know

thx


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 23 2008, 01:34 AM~11156126
> *got a problem. one of my rims i think was made wrong. everyone kept saying my rim was wobbling and about to fall off. checked everything adapter and knock off. still did it. i threw on the 5th rim i had got from you and now its fine. what can u do for me since i got a fucked rim?
> *


Give me a call and we'll work it out...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 24 2008, 11:41 AM~11167537
> *hey Antonie,
> 
> how are the wheels coming along????
> ...


pm sent!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any word? All I need is shipping info.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much for some 13x7 with gold spokes, nipples and knockoffs shipped to 95351?

also how much for 13x7 with gold nipples, hub and k.o. shipped to 95351??


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

any gold and white combo's rev.14x7 in stock??? pics would be nice???? 
"more gold than white with no crome" "2-way strait ko's"
........."cash in hand"............!!!!!!!
shipped to 95630 


e-mail is
[email protected]

THANKS


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 24 2008, 11:52 PM~11173969
> *Any word? All I need is shipping info.
> *


pm sent...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Jul 25 2008, 12:32 AM~11174320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Any info on my 72 spokes?? 
Have they been shipped?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 25 2008, 02:12 PM~11178169
> *Any info on my 72 spokes??
> Have they been shipped?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got mine wrapped and shipped yet??? :happysad:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

how much 13x7 for a 80 olds to 77011


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 25 2008, 01:12 PM~11178169
> *Any info on my 72 spokes??
> Have they been shipped?
> *


ahhh shit..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 25 2008, 03:12 PM~11178169
> *Any info on my 72 spokes??
> Have they been shipped?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421864


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 12:41 PM~11184357
> *This has been on mind as of lately, and I believe needs to be addressed to anyone who loves Dayton and is considering purchasing a Brand New set of Dayton’s, now or in the near future.  Learn here from my errors, so that you will not make that same mistake as I did.
> 
> So, here I am just finished purchasing a 1961 Impala Convertible and had to get a new set of wheels as my first priority on my list of things to do.  Rather than ordering directly from Dayton Wire Wheel and waiting 4 to 6 weeks to have a new set laced, I opted to deal with an individual on “LAYITLOW” by the name of “OLDSMOBILE FANATIC” who claims he has a connection with Dayton Wire Wheel.
> ...


 :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 02:13 PM~11184555
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421864
> *


I guess this is really the way to handle an issue...

I tried to take care of the miscommunications and complete the order, but before I could do any of this, a paypal dispute had already been filed...

How could I do anything through paypal if you already had my account jacked up???

I am more than willing to discuss anything further you'd like, but this is no way to handle anything!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jul 26 2008, 12:53 PM~11184784
> *I guess this is really the way to handle an issue...
> 
> I tried to take care of the miscommunications and complete the order, but before I could do any of this, a paypal dispute had already been filed...
> ...


so lying to someone saying the rims are on backorder, and them going straight to your distributor and them saying they got 11 sets in stock is the way to handle a 1680$ transaction


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

He has been working just fine by me, My rims were damaged by UPS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jul 26 2008, 03:53 PM~11184784
> *I guess this is really the way to handle an issue...
> 
> I tried to take care of the miscommunications and complete the order, but before I could do any of this, a paypal dispute had already been filed...
> ...


What the fuck does opening a dispute have to do with ordering and sending my purchased in stock wheels from 3 weeks ago? The process of me doing that shows security on my end since you clearly did not fulfill the customer's request. 

Give it up dude. I've got only a few more business days for paypal to clear this claim anyways, your work ethic sucks and your game is even worse.

Hell, even Mark at British Wire Wheel can attest that I did the right thing on the dispute and filing of the claim! Pick up your pieces and move on with your business, we don't need people like you here.


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 04:07 PM~11185856
> *What the fuck does opening a dispute have to do with ordering and sending my purchased in stock wheels from 3 weeks ago?  Give it up dude. I've got only a few more business days for paypal to clear this claim anyways, your work ethic sucks and your game is even worse.
> 
> Hell, even Mark at British Wire Wheel can attest that I did the right thing on the dispute and filing of the claim!  Pick up your pieces and move on with your business, we don't need people like you here.
> *


Too many people fucking around with other peoples money nowdays,shit money is tight as fuck right now I'd be pissed too!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Jul 25 2008, 01:42 PM~11178356
> *pm sent!!!
> *


PM NOT Received!


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

i need to get a price on some all chrome 15" for my gmc 1500 rims and tires


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 27 2008, 01:10 PM~11190027
> *i need to get a price on some all chrome 15" for my gmc 1500 rims and tires
> *


WOW are you serious?? :uh:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

did second and thrid place in the dayton raffle get there prize ????


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 02:11 PM~11184916
> *so lying to someone saying the rims are on backorder, and them going straight to your distributor and them saying they got 11 sets in stock is the way to handle a 1680$ transaction
> *


x2


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 05:07 PM~11185856
> *What the fuck does opening a dispute have to do with ordering and sending my purchased in stock wheels from 3 weeks ago?  The process of me doing that shows security on my end since you clearly did not fulfill the customer's request.
> 
> Give it up dude. I've got only a few more business days for paypal to clear this claim anyways, your work ethic sucks and your game is even worse.
> ...


x2


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 27 2008, 01:26 PM~11190127
> *did second and thrid place in the dayton raffle get there prize ????
> *


Yes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 27 2008, 06:15 PM~11190980
> *Yes
> *


Fucked up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 27 2008, 01:10 PM~11190027
> *i need to get a price on some all chrome 15" for my gmc 1500 rims and tires
> *


1995 is missing you


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well he must not be that bright , the whole last page and a half is clear enough to not do business with this guy.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

oldsmobilefanatic



The Mad Scientist



Member Group: Members
Joined: Apr 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Jul 28 2008, 05:16 PM 

Last Active * Today, 01:31 PM *
no answer? :0


----------



## tonybattle (Dec 21, 2007)

how much for a set of 14x6........all baby blue except for nipples, spokes and knockoff? cash in hand


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i dont know which ur gonna read first the pm or this. besides the one fucked rim i got now another one has a shit load of loose spokes and 5 have fell off already. hope you can do somethin about it for free :uh: for those keeping track i ordered 5 rims and so far 2 are junk. now i cant even fuckin drive


----------



## layin_rocker (Aug 3, 2006)

i have been over a week now with out any reply, i have ordered almost 2 weeks ago and they were supposed to be in stock ship next day, now that i have paid i can't get ahold of him, anyone else like this?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

all yall should have got some z's or went to kieth at homeboyz for chinas :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

you get any of my messages antonie?????

august is close by!!!!


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

tony i need my wheels i been waiting 4 or 5 months now what is up with them


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SO I GUESS KEITH SHOULD BE SELLING MORE CHINAS NOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 27 2008, 01:22 PM~11190094
> *WOW are you serious?? :uh:
> *


yes i am serious about putting 15" on my 1500


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 30 2008, 04:16 PM~11218000
> *tony i need my wheels i been waiting 4 or 5 months now what is up with them
> *



y is it takin him so long


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

i wish i new :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 30 2008, 05:18 PM~11218670
> *i wish i new  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


well i got some from him 2 friday's ago... told him i need them by august... gotta a lowrider show on saturday... hopefully they will be here... i told him about it and said no problem... lets see what happens... hopefully i get them tomorow :cheesy:


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 30 2008, 06:02 PM~11218485
> *y is it takin him so long
> *


i wish i new :angry:


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11218700
> *well i got some from him 2 friday's ago... told him i need them by august... gotta a lowrider show on saturday... hopefully they will be here... i told him about it and said no problem... lets see what happens... hopefully i get them tomorow  :cheesy:
> *


good luck my boy order his a week after i did and he got his and im still dont have mine


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 05:47 PM~11191335
> *Fucked up.
> *


61 4 life, you are right that GOOD BUSINESS is hard to find and people 
should not be done in this form of manner... Thats just my .02cents :angry:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

almost 3 days since he aint been online... whats going... hope nothing happened to him...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 30 2008, 04:20 PM~11218050
> *SO I GUESS KEITH SHOULD BE SELLING MORE CHINAS NOW HUH :biggrin:
> *


no the smart people never left.... im always going to sell 3-5 sets a week


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

look am getting sick of waiting for my wheels its been 5 months ive been waiting way to long i want my money or my wheels by sat. dont want to wait no longer u keep telling oh i going to have them for u this weekend it look like to me this weekend is never coming been that way for 5 months now and i dont like been an ass hole but that how it looks like i got to be and u say u dont bull shit people u been bull shiting me for that long and i been the ass hole to wait i guess it my bad now im getting pissed off u dont even answer the phone so what the deal i want my shit by sat.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

geez this guy is butt raping everyone for thier cash.....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright tonie, if you ever read this, since I cant get ahold of you anymore this is what Im thinkin. Monday we discussed that you cant get any tires right now but the rims are done  and ive seen them so you agreed to ship them out ASAP and refund the tire money.  Cool cool. You requested my info(for 3rd time) to get the address and accessories and all correct before shipping.  Cool Cool. I sent that monday afternoon as you requested but you havent been on to get it since monday mid-day. :uh: I sent paypal requests to get the tire money back which hasent been responded to. :angry: If the rims are done it will take an hour tops to box em up and go ship em out, then refund the tire money and you have a happy customer. I dont understand the problem :dunno: 

My only choice of action is to get ahold of you(should be the other way around) and we discuss this again or I have to have paypal get my money back. I dont want my rim money I want my rims. But either way I guess. This is my only choice.

So with that Ill give you untill wednesday August 6th to ship the wheels out or refund my money or get in contact with me somehow. The end of wednesday Im filing the reports with paypal in everyway possible to get my money back. That gives you 4 business days to get something done. Like I said it should take an hour to get me "taken care of".

What would you do in my shoes? With everybody being robbed here its not lookin good. A layitlow ban, paypal ban, legal action, layitlow hoodlum visitors (if there are any I wouldnt want to find out). Sounds to me theres an easy way out of all this. Ive told you many times as long as I get what I paid for there aint no problems. You dont seem like the type a guy who wants to go through all this BS. But its your choice I guess. If your goin through money problems it shouldve never got tied into your online wheels sales.

Simple way out of all this. Ship the wheels, send the refund and get ahold of me. Easy  

Im being pretty damn flexible here. And have been.
Make this right homie!!

And wheres all them homies from louisiana that are on this thread that used to back up tonie?? You guys know whats goin on and are in on it or you dont have a clue or what?? Shouldnt you be backin tonie up or condemning this behavior??Where you at speak up... :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 27 2008, 12:10 PM~11190027
> *i need to get a price on some all chrome 15" for my gmc 1500 rims and tires
> *





> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 30 2008, 04:16 PM~11218000
> *tony i need my wheels i been waiting 4 or 5 months now what is up with them
> *


actually looks to be 3 days


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jul 31 2008, 01:34 PM~11226128
> *Alright tonie, if you ever read this, since I cant get ahold of you anymore this is what Im thinkin.  Monday we discussed that you cant get any tires right now but the rims are done   and ive seen them so you agreed to ship them out ASAP and refund the tire money.   Cool cool.  You requested my info(for 3rd time) to get the address and accessories and all correct before shipping.   Cool Cool.  I sent that monday afternoon as you requested but you havent been on to get it since monday mid-day. :uh:  I sent paypal requests to get the tire money back which hasent been responded to. :angry:  If the rims are done it will take an hour tops to box em up and go ship em out, then refund the tire money and you have a happy customer. I dont understand the problem :dunno:
> 
> My only choice of action is to get ahold of you(should be the other way around) and we discuss this again or I have to have paypal get my money back.  I dont want my rim money I want my rims.  But either way I guess.  This is my only choice.
> ...


whay do you even bother giving him a timeline to get your shit? it is pretty apparant that you got fucked, waiting only lengthens the strain and stress. id want my shit now....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 31 2008, 03:43 PM~11226232
> *whay do you even bother giving him a timeline to get your shit? it is pretty apparant that you got fucked, waiting only lengthens the strain and stress. id want my shit now....
> *


Good luck with that approach :uh: 

Right now isnt reasonable, im trying to be reasonable. Threats dont always work. Ive been waitin so long a week more dont hurt. Ive missed over half the car shows this year anyway. Im a nice guy and expect to be treated as I treat others. But if I get treated bad and robbed Im actin the way they treated me :rant:


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonie whats going on homie? my boy is really pissed off you told him the wheels are done. So whats going on? You ued to be on top of everything now its all going down hill . Please holla at us we need those wheels. :dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jul 31 2008, 01:34 PM~11226128
> *Alright tonie, if you ever read this, since I cant get ahold of you anymore this is what Im thinkin.  Monday we discussed that you cant get any tires right now but the rims are done   and ive seen them so you agreed to ship them out ASAP and refund the tire money.   Cool cool.  You requested my info(for 3rd time) to get the address and accessories and all correct before shipping.    Cool Cool.  I sent that monday afternoon as you requested but you havent been on to get it since monday mid-day. :uh:  I sent paypal requests to get the tire money back which hasent been responded to. :angry:  If the rims are done it will take an hour tops to box em up and go ship em out, then refund the tire money and you have a happy customer. I dont understand the problem :dunno:
> 
> My only choice of action is to get ahold of you(should be the other way around) and we discuss this again or I have to have paypal get my money back.  I dont want my rim money I want my rims.  But either way I guess.  This is my only choice.
> ...


There's alot of them on here that dont fuck around.Especially when it comes down to paper.......Carma is a mutherfucker..


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Antonie,

Well like everyone else you said you got what i need... so i gave the amount you asked for and was patiently waiting for my rims... you said you would ship'em out first thing 2 monday's ago.. sounded good since i have a car show on august 2nd was hopping to get there prepared. So i contacted you about shipping info you said and i quote "Sure... I'll get you onem but I'm on the go right now and will have to get it to you when I get around all my paperwork.." plus you even told me that i will get it before my deadline... it was all good, sounded like a great transaction until the time where everyone seems to be waiting months to get there wheels and you dont seem to answer anyone???? what's up with that, you sure your running a business here???

PLEASE CONTACT ME before august 4th (monday) if i still dont hear from you from that date i will contact paypal and get this sorted out so i can get my money back and give it to someone who will actually get me something...

if you couldn't handle my order you just had to say it.


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 31 2008, 02:42 PM~11226226
> *actually looks to be 3 days
> *


no its been 5 months i order some orange and white spokes for my 06 canyon and i want the all chrome 15 s for my 1500


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

damn sorry for your losses but i'm glad i didn't order my rims. I was about to call him this week for the 20's. He even called me to see "when we gonna do this". shit i was almost out 1600.00


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats funny he calls you when he wants money but cant call a soul about their rims and whats up with them, so thats whats up huh :angry:


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 31 2008, 07:55 PM~11229101
> *damn sorry for your losses but i'm glad i didn't order my rims. I was about to call him this week for the 20's. He even called me to see "when we gonna do this". shit i was almost out 1600.00
> *


When is the last time u talk to him


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I would like Tonie to reply to this topic and give an explanation as to who, what, why and where. There are several people emailing and private messaging me regarding this topic. I really feel that Tonie needs to update everyone here, who has purchased, raffled, whatever business that still remains incompleted, that is if he is a real businessman. 

Tonie, this is your time to turn it around, no one can contact you on your phone, and your voicemail is NOT accepting messages, so please feel free let all of us know where do you stand and how do plan on resolving this matter. Forgiveness is a great thing, but you got to take a stand like a real man and explain and assure all of the upset customers, who have not received their rightful product, or refund of money. The time is now brother.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I would like him to explain and let everyone know here what the deal is and how he plans to take care of these overwhelming matters. He just needs to come clean and work it out, he make it out for the better. I don't think Tonie's intentions are to burn people, my safe assumption from all the information I have gathered over the past couple weeks sounds like he has "Tanked" financially. That being said, his voice needs to be heard right here. Otherwise, Tonie is not going to like what he has coming to him, the raffle entries that were swindled and the customers who remain without their product will have no other but to do that. 

Tonie, take a stand, we all want to hear what you have to say. We know you're good talking on the phone, you can't be half that bad typing on the computer.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:0 


oldsmobilefanatic



The Mad Scientist



Member Group: Members
Joined: Apr 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Jul 31 2008, 11:50 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 822 
( 1.7 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Wheels & Tires
( 542 posts / 65% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Today, 07:42 PM *
Status (Offline)


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Tonie,

I dont get it, you know I talk to you damn near every week or so; I dont know what to make of this when you dont even reply to your own topic. Shows that you dont give a shit or trying to keep low and get other people?

Honestly, Id like to see a post or two as well even showing a hint of an explanation... you should remember what you told me over the phone about this shit with Seth, so post it up. It might be a little bit but atleast people can see where you're coming from.

You did me right, but what it comes down to is when you come online and not post, that right there is some shady shit. So post up and try and clear the air before I (and possibly others) continue to do business with you.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have bought 3 sets of rims from him in the last 3 months. My third set have been a nightmare. I had to drive 4 hours to get my rims, it was raining its ass off to. When I got home they were the wrong color. Toni and I talked it over and we came to a agreenment that he would fix everything. He would do new rims for me( this was 1 month ago), 2 weeks ago he said they would be getting re-laced and shipped later on that week. Still no word or replys or call back from him. I met the dude and he seem cool but he is not doing a good thing if he keeps on ignoring and telling lies. 

Sorry if people get upset on this but I wasted $800 on some rims that dont match my vehicle. He kept telling me wensday wensday wensday. Toni if you read this bro its all good you got me. fter ordering 3 sets and my other memberswere going to order they decided to else where. WHICH I WILL TOO! LATERZ


DROP_EM
BYTFINEST


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 1 2008, 01:54 PM~11234982
> *I have bought 3 sets of rims from him in the last 3 months. My third set have been a nightmare. I had to drive 4 hours to get my rims, it was raining its ass off to. When I got home they were the wrong color. Toni and I talked it over and we came to a agreenment that he would fix everything. He would do new rims for me( this was 1 month ago), 2 weeks ago he said they would be getting re-laced and shipped later on that week. Still no word or replys or call back from him. I met the dude and he seem cool but he is not doing a good thing if he keeps on ignoring and telling lies.
> 
> Sorry if people get upset on this but I wasted $800 on some rims that dont match my vehicle. He kept telling me wensday wensday wensday. Toni if you read this bro its all good you got me. fter ordering 3 sets and my other memberswere going to order they decided to else where. WHICH I WILL TOO! LATERZ
> ...


dont fill bad i order some orange and white spokes 5 month ago still dot have my rims and he keeps telling me this weekend this weekend


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I need anyone who has been victimized by this character to come forth and please file your report here: http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 1 2008, 02:54 PM~11234982
> *I have bought 3 sets of rims from him in the last 3 months. My third set have been a nightmare. I had to drive 4 hours to get my rims, it was raining its ass off to. When I got home they were the wrong color. Toni and I talked it over and we came to a agreenment that he would fix everything. He would do new rims for me( this was 1 month ago), 2 weeks ago he said they would be getting re-laced and shipped later on that week. Still no word or replys or call back from him. I met the dude and he seem cool but he is not doing a good thing if he keeps on ignoring and telling lies.
> 
> Sorry if people get upset on this but I wasted $800 on some rims that dont match my vehicle. He kept telling me wensday wensday wensday. Toni if you read this bro its all good you got me. fter ordering 3 sets and my other memberswere going to order they decided to else where. WHICH I WILL TOO! LATERZ
> ...



I ALMOST ORDERED SOME CHIT CUZ THE PRICE WAS RIGHT....GLAD I DESICED TO SAVE A LIL MORE FOR WHAT I REALLY WANTED!! FUCKS UPS


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Jul 31 2008, 10:44 PM~11229516
> *When is the last time u talk to him
> *


i spoke to him about a month ago. i was like give me a week or two cause i just had a baby and want to make sure everything was good at home first. shit good thing i came on here. funny thing is i was gonna order my wheels from american tire cause i always get them from there. but his price was 100.00 cheaper than theirs so i said fuck it let me support a lil member and save a buck. glad i took my time.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I work for my money, I have 225 or 250 into his bull shit scam/ raffle. I want a deserving mother fucker to come up or I want my fucking money back. while 250 or 225 isn't a big deal it's the principal of the matter. if I lived with in 4 hours of you I would roll through and fuck your lame ass up..... fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Aug 3 2008, 10:58 PM~11249780
> *I work for my money, I have 225 or 250 into his bull shit scam/ raffle. I want a deserving mother fucker to come up or I want my fucking money back. while 250 or 225  isn't a big deal it's the principal of the matter. if I lived with in 4 hours of you I would roll through and fuck your lame ass up..... fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Call you local authorities, and if needed I have pertinent information that may be helpful to you.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 2 2008, 12:23 AM~11240186
> *I ALMOST ORDERED SOME CHIT CUZ THE PRICE WAS RIGHT....GLAD I DESICED TO SAVE A LIL MORE FOR WHAT I REALLY WANTED!!  FUCKS UPS
> *


THATS THE PROBLEM.....CUSTOMER SERVICE AND RELIABILTY COST


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

FUCKED UP FOR REAL I ALMOST ORDER A SET FROM THIS DUDE NOW I'M GLAD I DIDN'T BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE HAD TO MAKE A DRIVE AND TAKE MY MONEY BACK.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412894

I read stuff like this and I have a sense of hope. Even if Tonie is just slow, or extremely slow right now and comes through in the end hes going about it the wrong way by hiding. Just leads to more and more people filing reports with cops/fbi etc cuz they feel they have no other option since he cant be reached. I dont understand what hes up to, if I was him Id be bustin my balls to make everything right and save some face. Atleast then he'd have mixed reviews on here. I for one still wont be that mad as long as I get what I paid for...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11256173
> *THATS THE PROBLEM.....CUSTOMER SERVICE AND RELIABILTY COST
> *


True and then you get to deal with cheap bastards who hassle you..... kinda like me? :cheesy: 
PM sent on an idea.


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

antonie contacted me today...

he was unable to contact us because he was detained... wrong place at the wrong time... he understood are problem and he is trying to fix everything he can ASAP...

honestly his call reassured me that he is trying to do something... i worked something out with him so i get my money's worth...

he said he will be ship out my package 2morow...

ill i can do now is wait is see what happens 2morow


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

TALKED 2 THE MAN ALSO HE JUST SHIPPED OUT MY WHEELS SHIT HAPPENS 2 GOOD PEOPLE SOMETIMES HE ASSURED ME HE GONNA MAKE IT WRIGHT 4 URBODY CANT DO NOTHING IN LOCKDOWN KEEP UP HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2008, 03:58 PM~11265879
> *TALKED 2 THE MAN ALSO HE JUST SHIPPED OUT MY WHEELS SHIT HAPPENS 2 GOOD PEOPLE SOMETIMES HE ASSURED ME HE GONNA MAKE IT WRIGHT 4 URBODY CANT DO NOTHING IN LOCKDOWN  KEEP UP HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


he shipped yours today... did he give u anything extra

and he give u a trackin #


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

JUST WHAT I PAID 4 YES I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER SHOULD B HERE FRIDAY


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11265917
> *JUST WHAT I PAID 4 YES I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER SHOULD B HERE FRIDAY
> *


Good deal!! Wow that really sucks if that's all it was. I hope i hear from him here shortly


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2008, 04:03 PM~11265917
> *JUST WHAT I PAID 4 YES I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER SHOULD B HERE FRIDAY
> *



nice... i was talking to him also.. and i felt sorry that we treated him like this... you know... started insulting him and everything... but we didnt know.. wish everything works out for the best of us


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jul 28 2008, 04:17 PM~11198940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, imp63ss, SUPREME69, malomonte, oldsmobilefanatic


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2008, 03:17 PM~11266592
> *7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, imp63ss, SUPREME69, malomonte, oldsmobilefanatic
> *



I would address this as soon as I could if I were him. Feds don't fuck around with internet fraud.


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got a PM From OLD's "Sorry for any inconvenience I might have caused you, but I will get them out to you...

Thank you for being patient..."


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had a long convo with tonie, sounds like hes back on track, ready to get everyone takin care of, hes got alot of catchin up to do but shit happens and he sounds enthused to get people whats theirs and start things off right. And by the looks of things people are starting to get their stuff and more will be soon. Think this is good for all of us and him. He may have to go out of his way to get some customers back but hes willing to do it so only time will tell.


----------



## STR8GANGSTA (Oct 24, 2005)

How much fo' 5 14x7's(1 for my booty kit) chrome wit diamond center?? 4 wit tires & 1 naked! It's 4 a 95 fleet, so could I get away wit 7's in rear or do I need 6's bak there?? Shipped to 07073.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8GANGSTA_@Aug 6 2008, 05:11 PM~11276185
> *How much fo' 5 14x7's(1 for my booty kit) chrome wit diamond center?? 4 wit tires & 1 naked! It's 4 a 95 fleet, so could I get away wit 7's in rear or do I need 6's bak there?? Shipped to 07073.
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 6 2008, 06:03 PM~11277704
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :uh: hno: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 5 2008, 12:03 PM~11265360
> *antonie contacted me today...
> 
> he was unable to contact us because he was detained... wrong place at the wrong time... he understood are problem and he is trying to fix everything he can ASAP...
> ...


Good fuckin' story to tell,What about the folks that bought shit from this foolio about 2 months ago or more,was he detained then too.......


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

got my wheels today pics in a few


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 7 2008, 03:14 PM~11286630
> *Good fuckin' story to tell,What about the folks that bought shit from this foolio about 2 months ago or more,was he detained then too.......
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what I was thinking. What about at the end of the raffle/ scam? was he locked up then? :dunno:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

for that i cant say...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

talked to him bout my 2 fucked rims. told him i wanted a new one without paying for it cuz the one that came apart and speks fell off with lose nipples. got one of the new rims today to replace the fucked spoke one. hope this one dont turn out to be a fuck up like the other 2


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

people talkin shit about toni but the man is tryin to get thing right with everbody give the man time and he will get shit done as soon as he can i was waiting 5 month befor i got my wheels but i got them shit happen to people give him time and he will get all u right and happy with ur wheeels he just one man doing it by his self so stop talking shit and give the man time he will hook yall up when he gets to u and yall will be happy


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 11 2008, 06:43 PM~11318533
> *people talkin shit about toni but the man is tryin to get thing right with everbody give the man time and he will get shit done as soon as he can i was waiting 5 month befor i got my wheels but i got them shit happen to people give him time and he will get all u right and happy with ur wheeels he just one man doing it by his self  so stop talking shit and give the man time he will hook yall up when he gets to u and yall will be happy
> *


That foolio brought this on himself..........and you, waiting 5 months for a set of wheels just goes to show how he conducts buisness,You shouldnt have to wait no more than 3 weeks for a set of full custom built ones let alone some chrome ones,Antonie Tate has painted a clear picture to all the LIL.COM members in what he has done........and that "One man doing it by himself" line you stated is bullshit as well,It dont take no longer than 1 hour to package wheels and send them....and less than 15 minutes to order some over the phone from Dayton or British Wire Wheels......The worst part about it is that he didnt have the backbone to tell his customers what was going on,whether it be financial or personal reasons,he led them to believe they all got ripped off just by his actions.....Were all on here mostly to help each other out and give advice, not to fuck one another.............


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON+Aug 11 2008, 09:43 PM~11318533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Seems like when I had this type of problem I was hated on by the numerous fuckfaces on this site, and having the said nut riders harass me over waiting on an item I spent money on. People seem to forget that when they are on the recieving end they tend to bitch as well. Thats reality... people bitch over not getting what they paid for. So, since I hate bitchness or just general ignorance... I hope things work out on your end Seth, the waiting game is a BITCH. Especially if the other person doesnt care.


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11320619
> *That foolio brought this on himself..........and you, waiting 5 months for a set of wheels just goes to show how he conducts buisness,You shouldnt have to wait no more than 3 weeks for a set of full custom built ones let alone some chrome ones,Antonie Tate has painted a clear picture to all the LIL.COM members in what he has done........and that "One man doing it by himself" line you stated is bullshit as well,It dont take no longer than 1 hour to package wheels and send them....and less than 15 minutes to order some over the phone from Dayton or British Wire Wheels......The worst part about it is that he didnt have the backbone to tell his customers what was going on,whether it be financial or personal reasons,he led them to believe they all got ripped off just by his actions.....Were all on here mostly to help each other out and give advice, not to fuck one another.............
> *


well if thats how u fell then dont order nothing from him and u act like nothing happen to u stuff dose happen to people and it dose set them back and to let u know i was not in a hurry to get my rims but when i got them i was very happy with them and if u think u can do it by yourself then u try it and lets see what kind of bullshit u come up with :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

keith is faster... and he is a one man show.....


----------



## 06CANYON (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 12 2008, 06:58 PM~11327698
> *keith is faster... and he is a one man show.....
> *


he might be one man but let something go wrong and he needs time then yall be talkin bout him to like yall do toni everbody going to talk shit about somebody if it takes long then they get told trust me toni going to get everthing right with yall


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

all that bullshit and he still haven't come on here to apologize and explain. fuck that american tire for president!!!! shit, 3 days to your door.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:41 PM~11328480
> *all that bullshit and he still haven't come on here to apologize and explain. fuck that american tire for president!!!! shit, 3 days to your door.
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.....Thats all that needs to be said........


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 11 2008, 07:43 PM~11318533
> *people talkin shit about toni but the man is tryin to get thing right with everbody give the man time and he will get shit done as soon as he can i was waiting 5 month befor i got my wheels but i got them shit happen to people give him time and he will get all u right and happy with ur wheeels he just one man doing it by his self  so stop talking shit and give the man time he will hook yall up when he gets to u and yall will be happy
> *


are you serious, dam how much business does he have that he takes 5 months. all i see is knockoff orders, but 5 months come on


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 12 2008, 05:26 PM~11327413
> *well if thats how u fell then dont order nothing from him and u act like nothing happen to u stuff dose happen to people and it dose set them back and to let u know  i was not in a hurry to get my rims but when i got them i was very happy with them and if u think u can do it by yourself then u try it and lets see what kind of bullshit u come up with    :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 Then he should address it ,Not hide and make up some bullshit ass story about Jail...........and I have sold several rims on here,From real daytons to real roadstars to china's and so on,So you can take off your cape with that bullshit........


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

shit if i ever get locked up i wanna go to the pen he was at. they get internet access there. wasn't he online a bunch of times when that shit was going on.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 12 2008, 07:37 PM~11328437
> *he might be one man but let something go wrong and he needs time then yall be talkin bout him to like yall do toni everbody going to talk shit about somebody if it takes long then they get told trust me toni going to get everthing right with yall
> *


your a ***, you hold on for 5 months and bitch, then get your rims 5 months late and now your ridin his nuts........ wheres my money? fucking pole smoker


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

seriously mother fucker, I got at least 250 (and I think a bit more) into your bullshit scam. either send me some 14x7's with no acc's or my money, or do right by the ppl who won your scam. I have no problems going 61's route and turning your ass in.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 11 2008, 06:43 PM~11318533
> *people talkin shit about toni but the man is tryin to get thing right with everbody give the man time and he will get shit done as soon as he can i was waiting 5 month befor i got my wheels but i got them shit happen to people give him time and he will get all u right and happy with ur wheeels he just one man doing it by his self  so stop talking shit and give the man time he will hook yall up when he gets to u and yall will be happy
> *


Damn you waited 5mo for some 15/8 china wires lmao how long you been waiting on your ball cap visor and whail tail?Hate to say it bro but YOU GOT FUCKED just like everybody else.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Tonie IF you EVER get on to read this, Ive called all week like I was supposed to and NO answer and NO wheels :angry: :angry: Been ANOTHER week of unfullfilled promises. :angry: :angry: He was supposed to have all my tires earlier this week(again) and ship the wheels out. Ive called every day with no answer. Probably in "jail" again. And when you cant get ahold of him those thoughts of prosecution keep coming back. Just bs. Gets me angry. Everyone else that bought chinas got their stuff. Ive missed every damn car show this year cuz of this bs and I ABSOLUTELY need them at my house in 3 weeks or less for a very important occasion!!!! :rant: :rant:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 22 2008, 05:10 PM~11414574
> * Ive missed every damn car show this year cuz of this bs and I ABSOLUTELY need them at my house in 3 weeks or less for a very important occasion!!!!  :rant:  :rant:
> *


and you think that cocksucker cares?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 12 2008, 06:58 PM~11327698
> *keith is faster... and he is a one man show.....
> *



keithe doesnt know how to read or spell, calls you a liar over the phone and offers ZERO customer service.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i respectfully disagree.......


----------



## green caddy (Aug 24, 2008)

what size of d's will fit a 94 cadillac deville because of the skirts in tha back they rub


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I started my project build in october last year. Ive worked my ass off to get this car done and in a few weeks its road ready. Well not quite. NO RIMS. Ive dealt with painters, chromers, sandblasters, powdercoaters, machine shops, steel guys, my welders, multiple hydraulic companies and the tons of money and uncountable hours of my own work put into this car and only one person hasnt liven up to their word and is gonna ruin everything. If you cant understand this, the needs of your customers what are you doing in business? Get at me bro, theres still time, but its shortening by every stalling week...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont get what the deal is...
Everytime I call he picks up. I bought a set of rims off Tonie and he seemed like an above average individual, the first set I bought came back with no glitches... I really couldnt complain - I told him when I needed them and they came the exact day I needed them. Quality was there too, and exactly the powder I asked for. Not to mention he gave me a tracking number. Which few people will do because it interferes with a "busy schedule". 

I just sent some money down for a second set... so, we'll see.

And for the guy who says he went to his shop? Why talk about it, be about it. If you know where its at take the trip instead of complaining.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11428072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just, like in the last couple of weeks? during this fiasco?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11428743
> *just, like in the last couple of weeks?  during this fiasco?
> *


I havent really been up to speed on this topic, but to answer your question; yes. It would have been during this fiasco. But then again I also got my first set of rims a little before this event. So :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

oh boy , good luck i guess, but the odds dont look to good for ya buddy......


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:cheesy: :rant: :werd:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11428808
> *:cheesy:  :rant:  :werd:
> *


You probably just paid for my tires and other peoples stuff, now whos gonna pay for your rims?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 25 2008, 04:49 PM~11433484
> *You probably just paid for my tires and other peoples stuff,  now whos gonna pay for your rims?
> *


 :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11433484
> *You probably just paid for my tires and other peoples stuff,  now whos gonna pay for your rims?
> *


 :rant:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

you know, since these are marked as OG... I wonder what OG has to say about this?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 25 2008, 02:43 PM~11433887
> *you know, since these are marked as OG... I wonder what OG has to say about this?
> *


not shit, they allready made thier money , whatever he does wit the rims is none of thire concern......


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 05:20 PM~11435517
> *not shit, they allready made thier money , whatever he does wit the rims is none of thire concern......
> *


i stand corrected.


----------



## AZ_CHICANO (Aug 25, 2008)

i am looking for 13x7 with the fat white walls,, i want the gold bullet knockoff/ shipped to phoenix az 85006. 

how much would it be just for the tires shipped?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ_CHICANO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11436372
> *i am looking for 13x7 with the fat white walls,, i want the gold bullet knockoff/ shipped to phoenix az 85006.
> 
> how much would it be just for the tires shipped?
> *


 :loco: I don't think the newbe understands what's been going on here!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I have $500. I was planning on cutting it into little pieces and throwing them into the ocean, but then I heard about these great deals you've been working....where should I send the money?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

What is his local business name (Store Front)?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 26 2008, 10:49 AM~11441788
> *What is his local business name (Store Front)?
> *



ONE STOP CUSTOM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11428072
> *
> 
> I dont get what the deal is...
> ...


Thanks you just paid for my shipping. Now wait for the next sucker to pay for your rims. lol


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ_CHICANO_@Aug 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11436372
> *i am looking for 13x7 with the fat white walls,, i want the gold bullet knockoff/ shipped to phoenix az 85006.
> 
> how much would it be just for the tires shipped?
> *


Have you even read whats going on here? :uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06CANYON_@Aug 11 2008, 08:43 PM~11318533
> *people talkin shit about toni but the man is tryin to get thing right with everbody give the man time and he will get shit done as soon as he can i was waiting 5 month befor i got my wheels but i got them shit happen to people give him time and he will get all u right and happy with ur wheeels he just one man doing it by his self  so stop talking shit and give the man time he will hook yall up when he gets to u and yall will be happy
> *



The few that got their rims are so sure the rest of us will get taken care of. Been another month now are you all still sure we will all be happy? Wanna bet $910??

The only times I have hope is when someone else gets their stuff or I actually talk to tonie and he "assures me" mine will be coming. With no one getting anything and no lies from tonie that Ill be getting mine I have no hope anymore.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 26 2008, 01:08 PM~11443010
> *The few that got their rims are so sure the rest of us will get taken care of.  Been another month now are you all still sure we will all be happy?  Wanna bet $910??
> 
> The only times I have hope is when someone else gets their stuff or I actually talk to tonie and he "assures me" mine will be coming.  With no one getting anything and no lies from tonie that Ill be getting mine I have no hope anymore.....
> *



I know exactly what you mean. I was already getting over it and talking to other people about rims, when I got a call from him. He was like I apologize but I was at the wron place at the wrong time. He had just gotten out of jail n shit. I will see you sunday I have to drive to texas and see family. That phone call just made me mad when SUNDAY came n he didnt answer his phone. FUCK HIM AND EVERYONE THAT THINKS HE IS COOL. LIke homie said above YALL WANNA BET $895.00????


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 12:00 PM~11441876
> *ONE STOP CUSTOM
> *


What's the city and state? Sorry


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ONE STOP CUSTOMS
Address - 3235 WINBOURNE AVE, BATON ROUGE LA 70805-5758
Contact Name - ANTOINE TATE

DONT KNOW HOW ACCURATE IT IS CUZ THIS SHOWS AT THE SAME PLACE

ERICA BRADFORD
Title - OWNER 
Company - KUSTOM KREATIONS


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 11:02 AM~11441886
> *Thanks you just paid for my shipping. Now wait for the next sucker to pay for your rims. lol
> *


Was that taking a stab at me?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11443932
> *ONE STOP CUSTOMS
> Address - 3235 WINBOURNE AVE, BATON ROUGE LA 70805-5758
> Contact Name - ANTOINE TATE
> ...



Thats excatly the address UPS gave me


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well since I call him everyday, email him, pm him and get no answer yet some of you seem to talk to him, why dont YOU ask him about when my rims will be coming and tell him I need them at my door by september 12th. I know he knows this :angry:


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't feel bad Homie, I dont have My product and he dont answer My shit no more either.


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

This is some fucked up shit


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

fuck i hope even if this dude does send everyone there shit he get knocked the fuck out just for messing with so many peoples money. He was in jail weeks ago he has had more then enough time to make shit right with everyone. I hope u got ass fucked in jail i know if u owed me money it would make me feel alittle better knowing u got ass raped to. tonie sounds like a bitch and he really shows how much of a stand up guy he is by not even comin in here and saying shit. PUNK BITCH


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Only update with me is after calling bout everyday he actually called ME for the first time in this 4 month deal. We talked like tuesday last week. Talked to him bout how I need them asap weather he has all the tires yet or not. He said he didnt have them all and would ship the rims and told me "dont even worry about the tires Ill take care of you". Anyway I want a refund for the tires and he has my paypal address and no refund yet, of course. And no rims yet. Hes 3 days shipping from me at most. Guess if he procrastinated and waited for the hurricane to come around then he hasnt got anything done lately. Still shouldnt have gone on this long. I know baton rouge got alot of rain and stuff so maybe that dampers shipping?? But anyway this is the first time hes agreed he shipping them out for sure. So well see... Im not too optimistic for some reason. :|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 2 2008, 03:16 PM~11499679
> *Only update with me is after calling bout everyday he actually called ME for the first time in this 4 month deal.  We talked like tuesday last week.  Talked to him bout how I need them asap weather he has all the tires yet or not.  He said he didnt have them all and would ship the rims and told me "dont even worry about the tires Ill take care of you".  Anyway I want a refund for the tires and he has my paypal address and no refund yet, of course.  And no rims yet.  Hes 3 days shipping from me at most.  Guess if he procrastinated and waited for the hurricane to come around then he hasnt got anything done lately.  Still shouldnt have gone on this long.  I know baton rouge got alot of rain and stuff so maybe that dampers shipping?? But anyway this is the first time hes agreed he shipping them out for sure.  So well see...  Im not too optimistic for some reason. :|
> *



Say homie Baton Rouge didnt get that much of the storm. He is from a small town called baker, La acording to UPS.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

4604 CHAPEAU DR
BAKER LA 70714-4077
225-778-0864 <<<<<< home #


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Talked to tonie today. Says the hurricane knocked out power to 1.5 million people there and theres a curfew for the people that are around. And nothing is moving except the government so he cant ups or western union anything right now. And until today cell phones werent working. 

He wanted me to post that up for anyone interested or been trying to reach him. So thats the story for now. Im not gonna argue I live in nebraska I dont have a clue what hurricanes do so Ill believe it for now...


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i bet he was praying for a hurricane just another excuse to give you ****** hope and for him to buy some time if he had the rims and the desire to ship them they would have been shipped already


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 4 2008, 04:31 PM~11518544
> *Talked to tonie today.  Says the hurricane knocked out power to 1.5 million people there and theres a curfew for the people that are around.  And nothing is moving except the government so he cant ups or western union anything right now.  And until today cell phones werent working.
> 
> He wanted me to post that up for anyone interested or been trying to reach him.  So thats the story for now.  Im not gonna argue I live in nebraska I dont have a clue what hurricanes do so Ill believe it for now...
> *


:rofl: 

Anything for an excuse! :roflmao:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11433484
> *You probably just paid for my tires and other peoples stuff,  now whos gonna pay for your rims?
> *


he probably just paid for that ***** to gethis next fix


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 4 2008, 01:31 PM~11518544
> *Talked to tonie today.  Says the hurricane knocked out power to 1.5 million people there and theres a curfew for the people that are around.  And nothing is moving except the government so he cant ups or western union anything right now.  And until today cell phones werent working.
> 
> He wanted me to post that up for anyone interested or been trying to reach him.  So thats the story for now.  Im not gonna argue I live in nebraska I dont have a clue what hurricanes do so Ill believe it for now...
> *



IF POWER IS DOWN HOW DID HE CONTACT YOU. CELL PHONE ? HE HAS EVERYONES CELL PHONE. IF YOU TALK TO HIM TELL HIM TO SHOVE THOSE 20 INCH CANDY BLUE SPOKES STRAIGHT UP HIS...............................................................................


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

this dude is crazy he still got mad excuses. first he was in jail then the hurricane. what about the 5 months in between.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

....rabble rabble rabble....


Simplified: Dick Riders :thumbsdown:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> yes with wheel orders
> [/b]


I've never dealt with this guy so I haven't lost shit but still bothers me to see how many of you he got and took for a ride and still won't let you out the car! I'm willing to pay *$200 *out of my pocket to whomever posts pix of him with someones shoe up his ass!!! I ain't bullshitting either! Paper Chaser lives right down the street from me, Mr Lac is also not far at all and so is J.D. from Zenith....I can give them the *$$$$ *to hold if you guys think I'm BSing. uffin: I'm turning this shit into Pay-per-view!!! :biggrin: I'll pay 2 view!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Wait a minute*....is this considered instigating a fight? If so *NEVERMIND*!!! Another felony is the last thing I need! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 4 2008, 08:00 PM~11521757
> *....rabble rabble rabble....
> Simplified: Dick Riders :thumbsdown:
> *


well let me break in your house take your money, and when everyonr calls me a piece of shit for doing it, you can call them dick riders too.........I love it when a mother fucker gets done right tells the 20 other fuckers that got fucked that since you were taken care of that this is bullshit that he is on blast. Suck a dick....the same one you are riding really.


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

looking to get some 14x7?-- (back spokes) candy blue with chrome nipp's, (front spokes) chrome with blue nipp's, (hub)front facing surface blue, as well as a 1.5" blue stripe all the way around the rim in the middle. whats the ticket?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Sep 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11544074
> * Suck a dick....the same one you are riding really.
> *


 :uh: 
Fuck that shit. Know where shits coming from before you come at me, I came on here and asked for help when I got fucked and all I got was a big _"fuck you"_ and _"stfu you're canadian"_ and to top it all off a few death threats because I called out the individual. So you know what, you can take that shit and shove it up your ass. 

I get my orders done and shipped right away, I could give a fuck less about the people who once called me a bitch because I was the victim and all of a sudden Im supposed to help? Fuck that. 

Maybe people should really take a goddamn hint that this game we're is in supposed to be a big family, which is the way I view other riders, but when it comes down to making kiddie fucking comments on where a person lives? Gimme a fucking break. We all put work in and we all make do, and most of us make some damn good rides on our 9-5 budgets! 

But check this out, for those who did honestly get fucked PM me and I will see what I can do. I'll put the asshole bit down but, I'll say this, maybe when the next guy gets fucked on anything; online or on the streets someone will help him out like Im offering to do!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 7 2008, 10:13 PM~11544811
> *looking to get some 14x7?-- (back spokes) candy blue with chrome nipp's, (front spokes) chrome with blue nipp's, (hub)front facing surface blue, as well as a 1.5" blue stripe all the way around the rim in the middle. whats the ticket?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 7 2008, 10:21 PM~11544873
> *:uh:
> Fuck that shit. Know where shits coming from before you come at me, I came on here and asked for help when I got fucked and all I got was a big "fuck you" and "stfu you're canadian" and to top it all off a few death threats because I called out the individual. So you know what, you can take that shit and shove it up your ass.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 8 2008, 05:08 AM~11546057
> *:tears:
> *


You just proved my point.


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 8 2008, 05:59 AM~11546182
> *You just proved my point.
> *


 i seem to recall u fukn wit me when i first got on here in the cutlass parts forum


try not to be so senstitive its kinda GHEY


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 9 2008, 01:22 PM~11559379
> *i seem to recall u fukn wit me when i first got on here in the cutlass parts forum
> try not to be so senstitive its kinda GHEY
> *


I try to present myself in a good way, I dont need enemies over bullshit. But, if I was fucking with you...you obviously did something stupid.

Sensitive? So you're saying these people who are also complaining are sensitive? Shut your bitch ass up SOULJAH BOYYYYYYYYY :uh:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

after reading all this shit, never mind the wheels, and if your fucking with all these homie's money i hope all the bad wishes come true, M.F.


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 9 2008, 05:09 PM~11561148
> *I try to present myself in a good way, I dont need enemies over bullshit. But, if I was fucking with you...you obviously did something stupid.
> 
> Sensitive? So you're saying these people who are also complaining are sensitive? Shut your bitch ass up AY*
> ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11563999
> *:uh: u must think im a ***** or maybe that how u retarded canadians talk AY
> QUIT ACTING LIKE A HOE I WAS JUST FUKING WITH U AND  IF IT MAKES U FELL BETTER I AM SORRY SWEETIE!
> *


_Ive been waiting to post this for you, thanks_.

Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

[Verse 1:]
Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Lean And Watch Me Rock
Super Man Dat Hoe
Then Watch Me Crank Dat Robocop
Super Fresh, Now Watch Me Jock
Jocking On Them Haterz Man
When I Do Dat Soulja Boy
I Lean To The Left And Crank Dat Dance
(Now You)
I'm Jocking On Yo xxxxx ***
And If We Get The Fightin
Then I'm Cocking On Your *****
You Catch Me At Yo Local Party
Yes I Crank It Everyday
Haterz Get Mad Cuz
"I Got Me Some Bathin Apes"

[Chorus]
Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

[Verse 2:]
I'm Bouncin On My Toe
Watch Me Super Soak Dat Hoe
I'ma Pass It To Arab
Then He Gon Pass It To The Low (Low)
Haterz Wanna Be Me
Soulja Boy, I'm The Man
They Be Lookin At My Neck
Sayin Its The Rubberband Man (Man)
Watch Me Do It (Watch Me Do It)
Dance (Dance)
Let Get To It (Let Get To It)
Nope, You Can't Do It Like Me
Hoe, So Don't Do It Like Me
Folk, I See You Tryna Do It Like Me
Man That xxxx Was Ugly

[Chorus]
Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now Watch Me Do
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

soldierboy=


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 9 2008, 06:11 PM~11561725
> *after reading all this shit, never mind the wheels, and if your fucking with all these homie's money i hope all the bad wishes come true, M.F.
> *


***** quit tryin ta be all hard now :biggrin:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 4 2008, 08:00 PM~11521757
> *....rabble rabble rabble....
> Simplified: Dick Riders :thumbsdown:
> *


fuck you ***, your one of the few that got done right :machinegun:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Sep 15 2008, 06:57 PM~11610744
> *fuck you ***, your one of the few that got done right :machinegun:
> *


actually just came here origionally to find out where the fuck my money was


----------



## O_T_H_E_L_L_O (Jul 22, 2008)

i need 4 14x6 with fat white walls shipped to 28376,


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O_T_H_E_L_L_O_@Sep 16 2008, 06:53 AM~11614470
> *i need 4 14x6 with fat white walls shipped to 28376,
> *


kill yourself, can you read? if not you deserve what you get , which would be nothing... the last 10 pages are dedicated to this fuckface screwing everyone over here.......


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn stay out of peoples business. Maybe his money will get mine sent. :angry:


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

hes BAck.....!!!!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homie i was wondering if u have any more of those twisted or dimond cut spokes and also wondering if u still have anymore 13s i need all four with adapters and knock offs whats the price shipped to 02893 is it still $450 like ur forum says


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao+Jul 22 2009, 06:01 PM~14552715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why dont you guys send me your money and ill send it to him. I got all his info. If he doesnt get you your wheels I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## lo-boyTiny (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 16 2008, 07:15 AM~9956379
> *shipped anywhere in the U.S.
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> 
> ...


how much for 13x7 wheel & tire package shipped to 78108 ?? ?? ??


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Jul 22 2009, 06:01 PM~14552715
> *hes BAck.....!!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider+Jul 24 2009, 09:22 AM~14568484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude hasn't been around since late 2008 after he screwed a bunch of people. Read the posts. :uh:

He took care of me, but that was just before he flaked and disappeared. :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

so what happen ?? anything ever happen


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jul 30 2009, 09:41 AM~14625937
> *so what happen ?? anything ever happen
> *


Man hell no. I will just continue to call and bug him until he changes his numbers LOL.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 30 2009, 10:42 AM~14625943
> *Man hell no. I will just continue to call and bug him until he changes his numbers LOL.
> *


x2
and fill his mailbox with every free magazine subscription and credit card offers I can find


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14626138
> *x2
> and fill his mailbox with every free magazine subscription and credit card offers I can find
> *


LOL good call


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Lakkai429 (Dec 29, 2008)

how much for 13x7 72 spoke, reverse chrome, shipped to 80537 loveland colorado


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

> Here are just a couple...:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 28 2009, 01:35 AM~15803202
> *
> how much for these 13x7 gold with crome and maybe a green lip? other wise just like in pic? aslo shipped to 55412 thanks
> *


fuckin noobs are damn retards


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 27 2009, 11:54 PM~15803326
> *fuckin noobs are damn retards
> *


times infinity!!!plus that dumbshit for brains is resurrecting old ass topics...:twat:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this noob has 20 smiley faces in every topic tryin to get his post count up :uh:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 28 2009, 01:54 AM~15803326
> *fuckin noobs are damn retards
> *


wow it's like that huh your still on the same old ass page who does that make stupid... :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 28 2009, 08:08 PM~15807656
> *wow it's like that huh your still on the same old ass page who does that make stupid... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


alright i read the arguments and this forum is lame i'm out have a good time.. :uh:


----------



## young1baby (Mar 27, 2009)

How much for some all chrome twisted gold spokes shipped to 31792 and some all chrome twisted spokes shipped to 31792


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by young1baby_@Nov 29 2009, 07:58 AM~15811600
> *How much for some all chrome twisted gold spokes shipped to 31792 and some all chrome twisted spokes shipped to 31792
> *


NO :uh:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:uh: :0


----------

